# Fish mounts the wife may approve of



## NBeaver (Jun 28, 2011)

I work with a guy that started doing gyotaku fish rubbings and I decided to try something a little different than just the standard framing. Still try to perfect the projects but here are a few pics. Please be honest with a little feed back. He is planning on taking a few to a craft show so any tips or ideas willbe helpfull.


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks good to me. How did you do that? I dont want to steal your idea, just interested how that works.


----------



## NBeaver (Jun 28, 2011)

The fish prints are a rubbing of actual fish on rice paper that i took and glue to the woodand then used the 2 part bar top epoxy and poured over the top. This is my first time using it so still working the bugs out. I am suppose to do a domino table forthe wifes Grandfather so I am starting small.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the shrimp is cool - never seen that done before.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

They're all great but I dig the the shrimp!! Outstanding work!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I thing your doing great they are cool.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I thing the standard framing looks best!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

looks good..I like them


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those look cool.


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

put your name on them so you can become famous.they look great


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you are getting small bubbles with the bar top resin try using a torch and hold the flame over the bubble. It will cause the bubble to come to the top and pop.


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome work keep it up !


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool. I like the redfish best. You could easily sell those.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

They look great! Just curious, but can you change the color of the imprint (brown flounder, pinkish shrimp, etc.)? It looks like a "fossil" image, and color might give it more life. They look great as is, just trying to add some feedback.


----------



## NBeaver (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes I have a few that I amworking on in different colors. I will post some more pics once I get them done. Thanks for the feed back and keep it coming.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very, very nice !!!

I'm thinking putting a nice brass or pewter handle on each end of the planks would make terrific serving trays.

(thinking 2nd and 4th photos)


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are nice. Well done and not blotched up. Good definition.

Now FWIW, I would think you could get some sales off them, however I would think the people that wanted them or has them now, have rubbing's from fish they caught. The shrimp would be a hit with people.

I say have him go for it.


----------

